# Any NC50s use Strobe Cream?



## Tawanalee (May 8, 2007)

I'm thinking of buying a sample from Ebay just to see if I like it. Since I've come to this site, I am becoming SO addicted to makeup! I wanna try everything! LOL


----------



## PeachyKeen (May 8, 2007)

You should just go to your local store/counter and ask for a sample! I have used Strobe on darker skin tones before and it looks beautiful. It is a time released moisturizer, so it might not be the best for you if you have oily skin. If you do, try using it over foundation as a highlighter


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (May 8, 2007)

I tried it, it was too pinky for me, and it didn't cooperate well with my oily skin.


----------



## lipshock (May 8, 2007)

I do, but I don't use it as a moisturizer.  In my opinion, I don't think it's that great when it comes to providing and retaining moisture (besides the fact that I've been told as it's supposed to be used a picker-upper for the skin and not as a moisturizer).  It's great for brightening the face and giving me an overall pinkish/silverish glow, that doesn't make me look ashy or like I dipped my face in silver and pink glitter.

It's great for highlighting the cheekbones and browbone areas, as well as down the bridge of the nose.  I don't have oily skin so I am not sure how it works with that type of skin.

Bottom line, I love it!


----------



## calbear (May 9, 2007)

I never use it on darker skin (moisturegleam was great for darker skin tones as it had a gold iricescence and ot the pinkish cast that stobe cream gives).  i find that it makes every one I've ever worked on with darker skin look ashy unless you rub it in which eliminates the purpose of the glow it's supposed to give.

As you can tell I'm not a fan ;-)


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (May 9, 2007)

I use it, NW45, and it does not make me look ashy at all.


----------



## Indian Barbie (May 9, 2007)

I'm NC50 and I've been using moisturegleam, it's got a golg kinda shine and its so natural!


----------



## lipshock (May 9, 2007)

I want to try out Moisturegleam but I was told its purpose was meant for use on the body, not so much on the face.

Can anyone offer some insight into this?


----------



## Tawanalee (May 10, 2007)

I bought a sample of Moisturegleam on Ebay.


----------



## Indian Barbie (May 11, 2007)

well yeah it's meant for the body but I like it on my face more.


----------



## TheMinx (May 12, 2007)

I'm NC50 and Strobe Cream showed up an unnatural pink on me.


----------



## shygirl (May 18, 2007)

I thought it looked great until I took a photo. It turned out ashy. Skinlights by Revlon gave me the glowy look that I wanted from the strobe cream.


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (May 18, 2007)

I'm a NW45 and I use it alone and mixed with MAC's foundation. Looks great on me.


----------



## Macnarsandlove (May 18, 2007)

I am an nc45/50 and I have used strobe cream. It is ok but doesnt mix well w/my combination skin. I would use pink bronze, opal, or even gold dusk pig w/ a moisturizer of my choosing if I wanted a glow. Also with the recent influx of shimmery products (i was eye-ing the bronzey shade that is made by mary kate and ashley up at the local walmart, i'm so ashamed) you can mix all sorts of illuminators in your foundation or moisturizer to have a glow


----------



## MAC_Whore (May 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *smith130* 

 
_.....(i was eye-ing the bronzey shade that is made by mary kate and ashley up at the local walmart, i'm so ashamed) you can mix all sorts of illuminators in your foundation or moisturizer to have a glow_

 
First, that Mary Kate and Ashley comment totally cracked me up! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I agree with the suggestion of mixing up your own potion.  I would suggest Studio Moisture Fix lotion (if your skin type accommodates it) and a slight amount of Golden Bronze Loose Iridescent powder.  Those are gorgeous together.


----------



## lunalight7 (Sep 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indian Barbie* 

 
_I'm NC50 and I've been using moisturegleam, it's got a golg kinda shine and its so natural!_

 
I agree that Moisturegleam is the Strobe Cream equiv for darker tones....I like the look of mine but I dont like the feel...kinda greezy/gummy?


----------



## lara (Sep 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lunalight7* 

 
_I agree that Moisturegleam is the Strobe Cream equiv for darker tones....I like the look of mine but I dont like the feel...kinda greezy/gummy?_

 
Moisturegleam is a body illuminator, that's why it feels a lot thicker and richer than Strobe Cream. I wouldn't use it on my face at all.

Revlon Skinlights are a constant go-to and MUFE do fantastic face illuminators for darker skintones that rarely turn ashy. Otherwise get a bit of luminous pigment and mix it with some moisturiser for a custom-blended glow.


----------



## lilchocolatema (Sep 19, 2007)

I opt for Pink Bronze pigment as a highlighter instead of Strobe Cream.  It's just easier to work with and it gives more of a sexy glow rather than one you have to play with and work with to get it to look hot.  BTW, Pink Bronze looks SO hot in pictures!!! Love it, love it.


----------

